# Does anyone know best places for equestrian living,weather etc..?



## equus (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi

Im about to start working in America for a year,but I do have plans within next couple of years to completely re-locate with my horses.
Im open to all states,but want insider knowledge of best areas to get and avoid the following;-can anyone please suggest states I should be looking and websites if poss.

MY MUST HAVES
*Reasonably good year round weather I prefere warm,but im sertainly not into long cold winters.
*Green landscapes
*not out in the outback,im still young quite like the odd night out!
*lots of equestrian pursuits

AVOID AS BEST AS POSSIBLE
*killer storms,earthquakes,mudslides,etc etc...
*crime ridden areas
*religous lunatics,dont mind the odd church but dont want to be in a community where i'd be branded satans sporn for not attending church on regular basis.
*ugly lanscapes-my defininition of ugly -barron,unwelcoming,dirty towns.

I know its impossible to get all my critera or without exploring states myself
but just to help me get started.
Ive looked at properties on net,quite like the look of Texas it looks green,colarado gorgous but maybe to much out in sticks?,kentucky,tennesse,florida,califorinia,georgia,conneticut but looks like parts of france,can any one suggest good areas to start looking
thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

equus said:


> MY MUST HAVES
> *Reasonably good year round weather I prefere warm,but im sertainly not into long cold winters.
> *Green landscapes
> *not out in the outback,im still young quite like the odd night out!
> ...


Hi - and welcome to the forum.

Oooh boy, you don't ask for much, do you?  The traditionally "horsey" parts of the US tend to be the more rural areas - either out in farm country, or in the upscale "rural suburbs" closer to the larger metropolitan areas (i.e. like Connecticut, with its proximity to NYC).

In the South and Central parts of the US you're more likely to encounter local adventures like tornados, flooding and really vicious thunderstorms (plus the odd snow or ice storm). In the West you have earthquakes and forest fires, whereas in the North and Northeast you get seriously cold winters, blizzards and ice storms. But oddly enough, people still live in all those places and manage to get on.

There are a number of horsey magazines in the US - check the magazine rack at any large bookstore or newsstand. Start reading those and see where you find the most "interesting" sounding events going on. That should give you an idea where to start looking and what the horsey set is up to in various parts of the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

Must Haves.
Reasonably warm climate. I am in Southern IL and we can have very cold periods in winter- several days in a row below freezing. You would want to be further south or near the coast to avoid very cold weather.
Green Lanscapes/ not too remote. You can find this combination almost anywhere. If not too remote means small town nearby, large town within an hour and city within three hours.
lots of equestrian pursuits. Horses are common in most rural parts of the US and local clubs offer riding activities to match the area and local interests.

Things you want to avoid:
No part of the country is without some type of risk of natural disaster. Don't let that be too big a factor on where you pick if everything else is right.
Crime: Pick your general area then ask about specific neighborhoods.
Religion or lack of: Every town will have some over zealous people. As a whole poeple in the US are very accepting of differnt religions and very rarely will differing beliefs cause a problem.
Ugly landscapes: Again, decide on a general area then look around. I am a few minutes from a river, about an hour from a national forest area with trails and rock climbing available, less than three hours from two major cities.

The first location that comes to mind as ideal for your description is the area around Loiusville Kentucky or Lexington Kentucky. That is horse country USA. Generally mild winters, some cold but not severe. Rural areas but not too far away for a night on the town. Cities like Indianapolis and Nashville are close enough for a weekend visit.


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

HorseHobbyist.com - Equine Clubs and Organizations

If the above links works, you will find a long list of equine websites.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When you say you want to avoid heat, do you mean that you want to never have the temperature go into the 90's (32 or so to you)? Because those temperatures are reached in almost all of the US every year for at least a little while in the summer. Even in fairly northern areas, there might be several weeks of temperatures that high. The US climate is not moderated by the gulf stream, so there is much more variation in temperature at the same latitude and altitude.


----------



## mikew (Jun 1, 2008)

*Equestrian Living*

Southern Utah is amazing for equestrian activities. We live adjacent (walk out of the pasture) to 1.9 Million acres of open land (BLM) not to mention within 2 hours of National Parks - Bryce Canyon and Zion Canyon - breathtaking. Serious Nights out are not a problem with a easy 4 hour drive down to Las Vegas.

The only thing to consider is the weather hot summer - cold winter - but everything else really makes up for it.


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

*Where to Move in the USA*

YOU definitely need to move to the State of Mississippi.. Cheapest gas price. Beautiful weather... and so much to do ! We live right outside of Memphis, TN ( 20 minutes from Graceland for you Elvis freaks) we have a beautiful 2600 sq ft house on 3/4 of an acre. Its landscaped. Ready to move in. Nothing to do. This house has been maintained. Taxes are LOW ! We pay about 1800 American dollars a year. The jobs are great.. Medical and IT field jobs like crazy !!!! Our home is on the market for 239,900.00 US Dollars.. we have an MLS ( listing number ) that is available on real estate web sites if you're interested in seeing pics. We're moving to either Dubai or Singapore in the next month and gotta move  We're excited about the move, but wish we could take our beautiful home with us !! This part of the US we call " tha south" has the friendliest, honest, warm people in the US We are very well known for our " southern hospitality" We have the advantage of living in a smaller city where everyone knows everyone with all the big city advantages. There is so much to do here, boating, camping, skiing water and snow ( Gatlinburg, TN) to owning horses, investing, going to the beach. We're 4 hours from New Orleans and about 5 hours from the Gulf of Mexico for anyone who wants to have a vacation on the beach. We're 6 hours from the florida panhandle.. 6 hours from the smokey mountains.. If you're a sports fan, we have the Tennessee Titans Football, Memphis Grizzlies basketball and for Baseball, St Louis Cardinals is just 4.5 hours away. Dang.. makes me wanna stay home !!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You forgot to mention the humidity.....and a few other things about Mississippi!


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> You forgot to mention the humidity.....and a few other things about Mississippi!


Humidity ? why i declare.. i have no idea what you're talking about ( psssssst.. i'm trying to sell my house here) LOL.. but i am curious to know what other things you're referencing to in regards to " other things in Mississippi" .. june bugs ? low taxes ? TUNICA ( yeaaaaaah!!) 


Melanie in Mississippi.. where the humidity is free of cost


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SassyParamedic said:


> Humidity ? why i declare.. i have no idea what you're talking about ( psssssst.. i'm trying to sell my house here) LOL.. but i am curious to know what other things you're referencing to in regards to " other things in Mississippi" .. june bugs ? low taxes ? TUNICA ( yeaaaaaah!!)
> 
> 
> Melanie in Mississippi.. where the humidity is free of cost


Good luck on that -- wouldn't want to be selling real estate at the moment!

[BTW, don't Google "Mississippi" with "poorest state" -- Google's hit counter will go into orbit.]


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think Mississippi is one of the two states with a worse public education system than Florida's.


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

*FYI about Mississippi*

politicalcalculations.blogspot.com/2005/04/eu-vs-usa.html - 293k

"If the European Union were a state in the USA it would belong to the poorest group of states. France, Italy, Great Britain and Germany have lower GDP per capita than all but four of the states in the United States. In fact, GDP per capita is lower in the vast majority of the EU-countries (EU 15) than in most of the individual American states. This puts Europeans at a level of prosperity on par with states such as Arkansas, Mississippi and West Virginia. 


I googled " Mississippi + poorest + and thats what i got


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SassyParamedic said:


> politicalcalculations.blogspot.com/2005/04/eu-vs-usa.html - 293k
> 
> "If the European Union were a state in the USA it would belong to the poorest group of states. France, Italy, Great Britain and Germany have lower GDP per capita than all but four of the states in the United States. In fact, GDP per capita is lower in the vast majority of the EU-countries (EU 15) than in most of the individual American states. This puts Europeans at a level of prosperity on par with states such as Arkansas, Mississippi and West Virginia.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! The poverty I have seen in Mississippi compares with nothing in contemporary Western Europe. It actually reminds me more of the plight of the Roma in Eastern Europe.

P.S. Think your blogger probably watches too much Faux News.


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Oh dear! The poverty I have seen in Mississippi compares with nothing in contemporary Western Europe. It actually reminds me more of the plight of the Roma in Eastern Europe.
> 
> P.S. Think your blogger probably watches too much Faux News.


 And i think you haven't seen ALL of Mississippi... Just as any other state in the US, and in other cities and countries abroad, there is poverty areas in all of them. I have seen poverty in all parts of the world. Just as I have read on the internet, heard on the news, heard from residents there that GB is crime infested on every corner, everyone is rude and the sun never shines i'm sure somewhere there, is nice country side , safe and hospitable. We don't have to search for that here  

P.S. Google " Mississippi + poorest " as you suggested, my computer is still in orbit over lower GDP per capita pertaining to Britain.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SassyParamedic said:


> P.S. Google " Mississippi + poorest " as you suggested, my computer is still in orbit over lower GDP per capita pertaining to Britain.


Poverty has to do with how you share it, not how much is in the pot!


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

I've tried to share my poverty, but can't get anyone to take it off my hands LOL... I do know that alot of folks all over the world have given to the State of Mississippi and its residents via TUNICA


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SassyParamedic said:


> I've tried to share my poverty, but can't get anyone to take it off my hands LOL... I do know that alot of folks all over the world have given to the State of Mississippi and its residents via TUNICA


Every time I visit them here in AZ, seem to be full of old folks connected to oxygen bottles determined to feed that last quarter of their kid's inheritance into the slot before the reaper finally gets 'em.


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

If they were actually on O2.. that was a great thing !!!! I worked in Tunica County for 2 years as a Paramedic and i worked alot of full arrest right there on the floor next to either a slot machine, black jack game or dice table. Funny but sad, we're on the floor.. all of us from the fire department surrounding this patient, with lifepak 12, stretcher, als bag, and the players are still playing, the dice still rolling and the cards still being dealt. Most of the patients we had down there would NOT come off a winning machine or game and would go days without taking meds. Its sad when you have to feel inside someone's undershirt or bra before you cut it with trauma shears to get chest access. I once cut an elderly ladies bra for access to defibrillate and cut into 20 One hundred dollar bills. The husband was in tears, not because of his wife's death ( he said thats exactly how she would have wanted to go) but the fact she had hidden that money from him LOL


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

*equestrian living*

My daughter is an equestrian so maybe I can help.
It does depend on what kind of riding you are doing. Good weather and good equestrian stables would be Florida. My daughter is huge into dressage and dressage is very big in Florida right now...but most any English style riding is good there. Florida is generally warm. You can also consider California but it may be costly for you there. Lastly Virginia would be good for English riding...cross country, show jumping etc. Ideal Virginia horse farms will experience snow as they are closer to the mountains. 

We're stuck in boring old Iowa but my daughter would give her right arm to live in any of these 3 states to focus on her riding. 

Best of luck to you!


----------

